# Sundown Thursday 3-8



## powhunter (Mar 4, 2012)

Took thursday off in anticipation of an epic gunbarrel day..Supposed to be in the 60s..Anyone else down??

Steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2012)

my afternoon looks open, if weather is good i'll be there


----------



## powhunter (Mar 5, 2012)

Bumps to be seeded tonight...Plus 30 dollar thursdays!!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 5, 2012)

May have to pack a suit in the car and hit my evening meeting after a couple hours of bumps....


----------



## makimono (Mar 5, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Took thursday off in anticipation of an epic gunbarrel day..Supposed to be in the 60s..Anyone else down??
> 
> Steveo



I'm going to try to get Thurs off and head South for bumps...never skied in CT before so this will be my first time at Sundown


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2012)

makimono said:


> I'm going to try to get Thurs off and head South for bumps...never skied in CT before so this will be my first time at Sundown



nice!  

Steve-o nice text btw.  hopefully i can swing this.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 5, 2012)

makimono said:


> I'm going to try to get Thurs off and head South for bumps...never skied in CT before so this will be my first time at Sundown




I can give you a guided tour..Gunny T2B  Repeat 15 times

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 5, 2012)

powhunter said:


> I can give you a guided tour..Gunny T2B  Repeat 15 times
> 
> Steveo



:beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2012)

powhunter said:


> I can give you a guided tour..Gunny T2B  Repeat 15 times
> 
> Steveo



Classic. I've been waiting all year for this. I have this Wednesday and Thursday afternoons penciled in for Gunny bumps. Probably around 1:30 - 4:30.



> Wednesday: Sunny, with a high near 56. Southwest wind between 13 and 15 mph.
> 
> Wednesday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 35.
> 
> Thursday: Partly sunny, with a high near 60.



I have all next week off too. If accuweather is accurate, some decent days in there too:

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/new-hartford-ct/06057/month/2208322?view=table

Even it's raining, I'll be there and the bumps will be soft.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 5, 2012)

Gonna get some days and nights next week too..Have a feeling Sundown will be done the sunday after the mogul comp 

Steveo


----------



## planb420 (Mar 5, 2012)

I shall be there Tues Morning and will post pictures of the seedlings once I arrive!


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2012)

A repeat of this is what I'm praying for:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/g1220-sundown3-2f8-2f10.html


----------



## planb420 (Mar 5, 2012)

These pictures were taken 3/6 @  midnight...the seeding has begun!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2012)

Greg said:


> I have all next week off too. If accuweather is accurate, some decent days in there too:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/new-hartford-ct/06057/month/2208322?view=table
> 
> Even it's raining, I'll be there and the bumps will be soft.



daylight savings time kicks in this weekend so the afternoons next week will be even more epicer


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> daylight savings time kicks in this weekend so the afternoons next week will be even more epicer



Actually, I would rather have them softer an hour earlier, but I'll get plenty of bumpin in next week.


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2012)

planb just texted me a pic of Gunny cuz he's the man. All I gotta say is DAYUM!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 6, 2012)

Planb reporting for AZ.com....GUNNY BUMPS    GUNNY BUMPS   that is all


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2012)

I just got dicklash....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2012)

fuckin' A


----------



## planb420 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2012)

i see kickers in that last pic


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2012)

baby bumps.  they too shall grow big and strong.


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2012)

Probably not much gonna happen to them today, but temps close to 60 tomorrow and Thursday and that should ski in quick. I'll stomp out the chunks tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2012)

2knees said:


> baby bumps.  they too shall grow big and strong.



with that spacing, we're in for some man-eaters. Can't wait.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2012)

Greg said:


> Probably not much gonna happen to them today, but temps close to 60 tomorrow and Thursday and that should ski in quick. I'll stomp out the chunks tomorrow.



talked to powbmps last night.  he has a meeting down here and is going to try to shoot over there in the afternoon.  keep an eye out for the madman.  

wtf am i thinking.  you two will probably be the only ones there.....


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2012)

Nah. Jarrod will be out, and maybe MogulQueen will pop over. What are YOU doing?


----------



## powbmps (Mar 6, 2012)

That's a lot of bumps.  Hoping to be there around 3.  Should be enough time for Greg to get some lines cut in .


----------



## planb420 (Mar 6, 2012)

Right now the skiers are too scared and it's me and 1 other snowboarder are killin em....FYI we have tested the kickers and they work!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2012)

Greg said:


> Nah. Jarrod will be out, and maybe MogulQueen will pop over. What are YOU doing?




well, my wed meeting just got pushed to thursday.....  maybe i'll come over tomorrow instead.  still would rather do thursday though since i don't like to do the work of cutting them in, i just want to ski the finished product....


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2012)

powbmps said:


> That's a lot of bumps.  Hoping to be there around 3.  Should be enough time for Greg to get some lines cut in .



I'll at least have all the chunks stomped out for your annual visit. See you around three. I should be somewhere between bump #278 and #281.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the pics! :beer:


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm gonna try an get down there tomr. around 12.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 6, 2012)

madriverjack said:


> I'm gonna try an get down there tomr. around 12.



Nice!  Good thing I didn't pack the Predator pants.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 6, 2012)

So its ok to bust out the big kahunas?


----------



## planb420 (Mar 6, 2012)

Where is everyone?  Currently working on a line skier left...about 7 runs in and its starting to show/soften! Come on BUMPERS you got me addicted now come join the fun


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2012)

I think we're set up that the bumps will be even better than they were in 2010:


----------



## makimono (Mar 6, 2012)

WooHoo!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2012)

madriverjack said:


> I'm gonna try an get down there tomr. around 12.



I'm switching to wednesday since i now have actual work to do on thursday.  see you tomorrow slick.  been a while.  I'll bring the beer.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 6, 2012)

Excellent!!  Cant wait for thursday..Ski some lines in Bromos!!!

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't believe you slackers are blowing off work to go ski moguls.  Where's your work ethic?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 6, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I can't believe you slackers are blowing off work to go ski moguls.  Where's your work ethic?




My mogul ethic told my work ethic to fuck off!!

Steveo


----------



## powbmps (Mar 6, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I can't believe you slackers are blowing off work to go ski moguls.  Where's your work ethic?



I don't know about the rest of these losers, but this is a business trip .  

Sweet water view at La Quinta.  Living the high life.

Anyone going to be there for the late afternoon shift?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2012)

powbmps said:


> I don't know about the rest of these losers, but this is a business trip .
> 
> Sweet water view at La Quinta.  Living the high life.
> 
> Anyone going to be there for the late afternoon shift?



Dude, my work sends me to just over the boarder in Mexico (in other words, practically a war zone) and Arizona.  I'm in the wrong line of work!

(ps - thinking about getting in a couple of hours tomorrow afternoon, and thursday afternoon... don't tell my boss... or my wife...)


----------



## Madroch (Mar 6, 2012)

Wood.. Be there wed early evening...


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Dude, my work sends me to just over the boarder in Mexico (in other words, practically a war zone) and Arizona.  I'm in the wrong line of work!
> 
> (ps - thinking about getting in a couple of hours tomorrow afternoon, and thursday afternoon... don't tell my boss... or my wife...)



As long as you get there in time to look at the houses and get the kids from the manny, I don't give an F what you do. I'm withdrawing from the bank soon, though. Cuz you all suck.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leaving for sundown now....warm and sunny


----------



## Madroch (Mar 7, 2012)

Stoked....one of those days incoming...


----------



## planb420 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you were waiting for the bumps to soften up.... wait no longer for they are ready!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll be there by 2ish.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 7, 2012)

looks like 3ish for me...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 7, 2012)

My early evening arrival went right out the window.. too damn nice out there...


----------



## powhunter (Mar 7, 2012)

Hope you punks skied in some killer lines...Today must have been great

Steveo


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2012)

Got better with each run. Should be really good in another day or two.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 7, 2012)

Pics or vid??


----------



## powhunter (Mar 7, 2012)

So whos in for tomorrow??  Me...JP..Greg.....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2012)

powhunter said:


> So whos in for tomorrow??  Me...JP..Greg.....



i'll be there


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Pics or vid??



Had my camera but never took it out


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2012)

No pictures were allowed of this top secret operation.


----------



## makimono (Mar 7, 2012)

powhunter said:


> So whos in for tomorrow??  Me...JP..Greg.....



In


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2012)

makimono said:


> In



you shouldn't be too hard to spot


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> you shouldn't be too hard to spot



you gonna wear the ripped up jacket?

I had to use my wife's poles today.  forgot to buy new one's and all my "spares" are missing baskets or 50" long.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2012)

2knees said:


> you gonna wear the ripped up jacket?
> 
> I had to use my wife's poles today.  forgot to buy new one's and all my "spares" are missing baskets or 50" long.



should be warm enough tomorrow for t-shits.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes it will. I may try to go for a few evening turns. Right side is more mature then left

And don't puss out and ski the ex bumps. This is work time, not play time


----------



## powhunter (Mar 8, 2012)

Should be there @ 12

Steveo


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 8, 2012)

I should be down Friday. Is anyone else going to be around?


----------



## planb420 (Mar 8, 2012)

After a whopping 40 turns yesterday I hope there is something left in the tank for today!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 8, 2012)

22 in the books yesterday-  be there 2ish today-but gotta depart 5:30 for a meeting....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2012)

Madroch said:


> 22 in the books yesterday-  be there 2ish today-but gotta depart 5:30 for a meeting....



Did it stay soft at night?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 8, 2012)

2knees said:


> Did it stay soft at night?




Heading out now..Will report

Steveo


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Going to Sundown, now.  I'm not a bumper but it's too nice to be indoors.  And, I like slush and cheap lift tickets.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 8, 2012)

2knees said:


> Did it stay soft at night?



The troughs got a little firmer, but the bumps were still soft at 8:30 when we quit


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 8, 2012)

It was fun making those two runs with you guys, Steve, Makimono and Greg.  Sorry I had to bolt so soon, had to get back to the office.  However, once I got back here, I realized I could have probably stayed for another hour.  Gunny bumps have shown me the light...I'm now a bump-skier-in-the-making.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2012)

emmaurice2 said:


> It was fun making those two runs with you guys, Steve, Makimono and Greg.  Sorry I had to bolt so soon, had to get back to the office.  However, once I got back here, I realized I could have probably stayed for another hour.  Gunny bumps have shown me the light...I'm now a bump-skier-in-the-making.



Awesome!


----------



## makimono (Mar 8, 2012)

THAT was fun! I'm burnt.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

makimono said:


> THAT was fun! I'm burnt.



Nice to meet you, thanks for coming down to our hill!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

madriverjack said:


> I should be down Friday. Is anyone else going to be around?



Not going to be able to make it out this afternoon, but I think Jeanine will be there, maybe someone else said they were going to make it?  I can't recall??  Should be fun either way!


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 9, 2012)

I should be there around 11:30.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2012)

madriverjack said:


> I should be there around 11:30.



don't rush, it's chilly out there this morning.  probably gonna take some sun to get them going.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 9, 2012)

Little rain last night, hope it did not shrink em up!


----------

